# Winter in Australia



## cushenanjoanne (Nov 19, 2007)

could someone advise me on the winter weather in australia, thinking about going in April but have been told that it is winter dwn under, and the boyfriend which is a bricklayer dosent want to leave ireland in April when it is getting warmer to a cold Australia where he cant build.

Please advise x


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

cushenanjoanne said:


> could someone advise me on the winter weather in australia, thinking about going in April but have been told that it is winter dwn under, and the boyfriend which is a bricklayer dosent want to leave ireland in April when it is getting warmer to a cold Australia where he cant build.
> 
> Please advise x


were you heading,
Queensland has a winter like our summers the lowest it gets is around the 13 degrees mark my hubby was there in April and he said it was very warm especially further up north towards cairns, i cant really comment on any were else some one else will be able to fill you in on them
Niamh


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Winter in Sydney is about 19 degrees with an odd 14 thrown in. But remember that after the summer heat that can feel bl**dy cold!


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*hi there*



cushenanjoanne said:


> could someone advise me on the winter weather in australia, thinking about going in April but have been told that it is winter dwn under, and the boyfriend which is a bricklayer dosent want to leave ireland in April when it is getting warmer to a cold Australia where he cant build.
> 
> Please advise x


are you guys moving out here then? me and my husband felt it was really cold in july/ august, i was wearing pj's in bed, the houses are not designed for cold weather so if you are renting etc make sure it has reverse cycle air conditioning. that was the coldest winter they had had for long time though.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah i would have to agree, apparently going for a brick house is the best way to go. and make sure you get rid of the dodgy excuse of windows that some of the houses have too


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

not just brick, double brick.
yeahhh....

Though that too depends where you live. Queensland has less need and many wooden houses, Tasmania is populated with tiny weatherboard houses. Even Perth the more recent houses are cutting costs by removing that second layer of brick..


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

It doesn't get that cold here in winter. And I know a builder who actually prefers working in winter as he doesn't boil from the heat. Sometimes its warmer outside than it is inside, and the sun always shines.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Byo said:


> It doesn't get that cold here in winter. And I know a builder who actually prefers working in winter as he doesn't boil from the heat. Sometimes its warmer outside than it is inside, and the sun always shines.


so would you get frosty cold mornings at all i have to say i don't mind it being cold as long as the sun is shining i hate dark wet murky days the odd one isn't so bad but when its every day its a real pain. as long as the sun is shinning i don't mind


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

It depends where you are I suppose I live in Sydney and its not that bad. Never seen frost here.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Byo said:


> It depends where you are I suppose I live in Sydney and its not that bad. Never seen frost here.


 probably have to be further away from Queensland i know some parts get snow


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

So that's where all our snow has gone!!!

But who cares, i don't miss it!!! Yes i had heard that somewhere, i think N.Z. has had it's fair share of snow over the years.

I have to agree with you baby, i'm not too fussed about the cold winter as long as the sun shines


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> So that's where all our snow has gone!!!
> 
> But who cares, i don't miss it!!! Yes i had heard that somewhere, i think N.Z. has had it's fair share of snow over the years.
> 
> I have to agree with you baby, i'm not too fussed about the cold winter as long as the sun shines


yep makes it easier to get up doesn't it it can rain at night  i love listening to the rain when im tucked up in bed and the wind although ive heard it really comes down


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> yep makes it easier to get up doesn't it it can rain at night  i love listening to the rain when im tucked up in bed and the wind although ive heard it really comes down


The rain is really nice! The last time we went to visit our family (February just north west of Melbourne) we had a thunderstorm but we stayed outside because it was still warm. Although we were outside we were still under the pergola but my little bot who is two and his cousins were out playing in the rain. He was so surprised that he was allowed out to play in the pouring rain without being told to get inside, he had a ball!! He was only in his t-shirt (no trousers) and we got a brilliant photo of him covered in the mud. It was also good because we knew that the ground needed the water so it was welcome.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

cmallon said:


> The rain is really nice! The last time we went to visit our family (February just north west of Melbourne) we had a thunderstorm but we stayed outside because it was still warm. Although we were outside we were still under the pergola but my little bot who is two and his cousins were out playing in the rain. He was so surprised that he was allowed out to play in the pouring rain without being told to get inside, he had a ball!! He was only in his t-shirt (no trousers) and we got a brilliant photo of him covered in the mud. It was also good because we knew that the ground needed the water so it was welcome.


yea some time you just have to say feck it sure nothing a nice warm bath / shower cant fix eh ild say that picture will be a great one for the 21st birthday party.  
Niamh


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

hmm, i hate the rain here - way too much, but in Australia i know that i will appreciate it more and have a party when it does rain!!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We had one morning of frost in South of South Australia (almost on the coast) but that cleared up in a few hours. 

Some of the days can be cold due to the wind coming from the Anarctic, and we certainly had some cloudy days and rain. It was a lot warmer than winter in London though!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi kaz101, how have you adjusted weather wise from London to Australia?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi kaz101, how have you adjusted weather wise from London to Australia?


Hi Scottishcelts, 

We are in the South of South Australia and it has a more Mediterranean kind of climate, so it doesn't get too hot or too cold. It recently hit 38 degs C in Adelaide but I don't think that's the norm in Spring. We've found than Jan and Feb are the hottest months from previous holidays and we found those bearable. 

In the Winter we had the heating on, and as someone else said the houses are not always built for the cold. Our place doesn't have double glazing but it does have central heating through vents in the ceiling (that also doubles for air con). 

We visited several areas before settling here because we wanted to be able to be out doors and not always stuck in air con. As the weather is getting warmer we plan to eat outside - eitehr taking food to the beach or to the parks. 

So far so good! 

Regards,
Karen


----------

